

How to get a busy person to respond to your email - castig
https://medium.com/a-path-to-efficiency/52e5d4d69671

======
ColinWright
A popular topic:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=busy+email#!/story/forever/0/busy%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=busy+email#!/story/forever/0/busy%20email)

------
JustinBlaird
Wasn't this posted yesterday and the day before?

